# tanning fish leather



## makan kotoran (Jan 4, 2011)

has any body ever done it before? I've been reserching a few methods becuase i heard it's much different from the usual method of tanning hide. I've heard that urine works great. has anybody ever done it? any tips?
thanks guys


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 4, 2011)

i've tanned other leathers, but never fish.??? 

i've always nailed to hide to a tree and rub the hell out of it with its brains. sun + brains = tanned hide...
but i have no idea about fish, though.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 1, 2011)

It can be done, but I have no idea how!
I had a few fish hides years ago they were tanned salmon skins from somewhere in the northwest.
I had traded with someone for them. They were leather just like any other leather, but damn...
you could tell it had been a fish! They made nice knife sheaths.
Since I had got them from some Northwest Native Americans, I would suggest doing some
research on some of the tribes there and finding out which ones tanned fish hides and what
methods they used.
I know eel skins can be tanned also. I still have some eel leather somewhere, it's a very thin
but very tough leather, unlike the salmon which is just much thicker.


----------

